# Corsair Hi115 macht Probleme



## David009 (17. Dezember 2017)

Hi all,

Hab mir mein neues System zusammen gestellt und voller Vorfreude zusammen gebaut. Alles war angeschlossen wie es sein sollte. 

Beim ersten anmachen kam mir ein dezenter elektronischer Geruch entgegen. 
Hab mir nichts weiter gedacht und den PC beobachtet.
Mir ist gleich die extrem lauter Lüfter  vom radi aufgefallen. Der war beim Maximum.

Im BIOS habe ich die Temperatur von der CPU beobachtet und mir ist gleich aufgefallen das die Temperatur stetig steigt. Bei knapp über 80 Grad hab ich den PC runter gefahren.

Hab alles nochmal überprüft , Kühler ab und neu ausgerichtet. Der Lüfter war optimal drauf.
Mir ist im BIOS aufgefallen das keine Drehzahl vom Lüfter regestriert wird. Keinerlei Info. 

Hab nochmal die Lüfter abgeklemmt und gestartet. Der Temperatur Verlauf war wie vorher mit dem laufenden Lüfter. Konnte auch keine pumpen Geräusche wahrnehmen. 

Gefühlt würde ich sagen das da was durchgeschmort oder so ist. 

Jemand eine Idee?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (17. Dezember 2017)

Schließ mal die Pumpe direkt am Netzteil an, wenn die dann nicht läuft ist das Teil defekt. Prüf mal genau wo es geschmort hat!
evtl. ein usb Anschluss oä? Netzteil?


----------



## David009 (17. Dezember 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Schließ mal die Pumpe direkt am Netzteil an, wenn die dann nicht läuft ist das Teil defekt. Prüf mal genau wo es geschmort hat!
> evtl. ein usb Anschluss oä? Netzteil?


Die Pumpe ist ja direkt über ein SATA Kabel  angeschlossen. NT ist mein altes, Mainboard ist noch neu. Genau lokalisieren kann ich das nicht. Werde morgen das Teil austauschen lassen. Mainboard wird alles erkannt, aber 100 pro kann ich es nicht sagen. Habe noch kein win installiert um genau zu sagen was evtl defekt ist.




Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eva103 (17. Dezember 2017)

ein guter Luftkühler ist 1.billiger, 2.Sicherer, 3.hält ewig ! z.B  Scyhte Mugen 5 neu keine 50.-€ Test dazu sehr gut .Einfache Montage. (ALTERNATE)


----------



## David009 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ja klar hast sogar Recht. Aber wenn man schon aufrüstet will man ja vllt was anderes probieren.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. Dezember 2017)

eva103 schrieb:


> ein guter Luftkühler ist 1.billiger, 2.Sicherer, 3.hält ewig ! z.B  Scyhte Mugen 5 neu keine 50.-€ Test dazu sehr gut .Einfache Montage. (ALTERNATE)



Dem kann ich mich nicht ganz anschließen.
Eine kompakte Wasserkühlung ist überall da sinnvoll, wo ein potenter CPU Kühler nicht passt.

Als Beispiel nehme ich da einmal die Tatsache, dass einige Gehäuse die Möglichkeit bieten die Grafikkarte vertikal zu montieren.
Mit einem Kühler wie dem Scythe Mugen 5 oder einem be quiet! Dark Rock Pro ist sowas nicht möglich.
Da bleibt dem Nutzer also nur die Wahl zwischen einem kleinen Kühler, der nicht so gut kühlt oder einer AiO Wasserkühlung.

Zum nächsten möchte ich mich auf meine Erfahrungen zu AiO Wasserkühlungen mit 280 u. 360 mm Radiatoren stützen.
Ich habe eine Alphacool Eisbear mit 280 mm Radiator und eine andere AiO von einem namenhaften Hersteller mit 360 mm Radiator für längere Zeiträume im Einsatz gehabt.
Im Vergleich mit einem Cryorig R1 Universal werden nahezu die gleich Temperatur-Werte (teils unter denen des Luftkühlers) erreicht, allerdings bei niedrigen Lüfter-Drehzahlen (< 500 rpm).
Durch drosseln der Pumpe auf 900 - 1.200 rpm steigen die Temperaturen um ein bis zwei Grad, doch dafür hört man weder Pumpe noch die langsam drehenden Lüfter.

Einziges Manko bleibt, dass in regelmäßigen Abständen die Kühlleistung geprüft werden sollt, da die Systeme im Laufe der Zeit Flüssigkeit verlieren.
Dabei meine ich keine Leckagen sondern einfach das verdunsten der Flüssigkeit. Sowas kann bei einem Custom Loop allerdings viel besser überwacht werden.
Nur sind wir dann wieder beim Faktor "Kosten".


@TE:
Reklamiere die Wasserkühlung am besten direkt und schau was Corsair dazu sagt. Mehr kann man da nicht machen.


----------



## David009 (18. Dezember 2017)

Bekomme Austausch vor Ort. Hätte auch ne andere nehmen können. Aktuell sind vor Ort keine die wirklich mich ansprechen. Lüfter wechseln wird bei fast jeder AIO empfohlen. Gebe dem Corsair noch ne Chance. Wenn alles läuft dann kommen neue Lüfter.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salatsauce45 (18. Dezember 2017)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Einziges Manko bleibt, dass in regelmäßigen Abständen die Kühlleistung geprüft werden sollt, da die Systeme im Laufe der Zeit Flüssigkeit verlieren.
> Dabei meine ich keine Leckagen sondern einfach das verdunsten der Flüssigkeit. Sowas kann bei einem Custom Loop allerdings viel besser überwacht werden.



Im Kreislauf kann nichts verdunsten, wenn keine Luft vorhanden ist. Was Du meinst ist Diffusion, das ist bei den Mengen aber nahezu nicht existent.


----------



## PepeJoo (19. Dezember 2017)

Hi

Also ich will mir in den nächsten Wochen die gleiche bestellen. Denke das so ein defekt an der Pumpe bei jeder Aio vor kommen kann. Habe bis jetzt viel gutes über die Corsair gehört..


----------



## DaBlackSheep (19. Dezember 2017)

Anfang Januar sollen auch die neuen All in One Modelle kommen soweit ich mitbekommen habe.


----------



## David009 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe jetzt eine neue im Austausch bekommen, läuft soweit alles ok. Denke das ich mir noch Noctua Lüfter dazu bestellen werde. 
Ja das muss ein defekt gewesen sein müssen, nervig aber ist halt Elektronik.


----------

